

Scalable event analytics with Mongodb Ruby on Rails - bbuffone
http://www.slideshare.net/jrosoff/scalable-event-analytics-with-mongodb-ruby-on-rails

======
dijitalife
Excellent slides on scalability!

------
andykong
great.

